# poildep arrête ça tout de suite !!!



## touba (5 Octobre 2004)

non mais sans dec' 
t'es inscrit depuis moins de 45 jours et tu as déjà 1500 posts !!!!!!!!!! :mouais:

oh oh poildep faudrait voir à pas déconner hein !
dorénavant tu ne flooderas que le samedi après-midi... le reste de la semaine tu fais comme nous, tu postes intelligent ! 

bah oui poildep... 
sérieux...


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2004)

...c'est quoi flooder ? C'est quoi poster intelligemment ? :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

flooder !... ou bien ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> intelligent !



Tu lui en demandes trop je crois :rateau:


----------



## touba (5 Octobre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est quoi flooder ? C'est quoi poster intelligemment ? :love:


bah alors flooder c'est par exemple avoir une moyenne de 35 posts / jour sur 45 jours... 
normalement c'est interdit mais on tolère... toutefois ya des limites 

poster intelligement c'est par exemple, je sais pas si tu le connais mais c'est faire comme touba :love: 

bah oui...


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah alors flooder c'est par exemple avoir une moyenne de 35 posts / jour sur 45 jours...
> normalement c'est interdit mais on tolère... toutefois ya des limites
> 
> poster intelligement c'est par exemple, je sais pas si tu le connais mais c'est faire comme touba :love:
> ...


 .....Waouw ..35 par jour....faut être payé pour y arriver .....
 ...je veux bien flooder comme Touba pour poster intelligent (mode reserve de compréhension on)....mais bon ...c l'intention qui compte...


----------



## sylko (5 Octobre 2004)

De quoi y causent tous?


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Il manque Golf et ses vieilles (ou ses vieux)...  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

35 posts par jour cà va vite. Surtout si on participe au T.E.R. 
Et puis les forums techniques, les forums MGZ, le bar ... pffouu on en poste des messages !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui en demandes trop je crois :rateau:




On ne peut pas avoir du talent pour tout et c'est en avoir que d'avoir du coeur mais lorsqu'en plus on a le reste...


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

touchez pas a POILDEP


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> touchez pas a POILDEP



C'est pas parce que tu as eu droit a ton smiley qu'il faut fayoter comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, un ancien débat qui refait surface


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 35 posts par jour cà va vite. Surtout si on participe au T.E.R.




Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui en demandes trop je crois :rateau:



Et comment tu les as eu toi tes étoiles jaunes, hum ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## turnover (5 Octobre 2004)

Il a payé un pack superstar permanent ... ou alors il a accès pour modifier des choses sur le forum


----------



## Fulvio (5 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> non mais sans dec'
> t'es inscrit depuis moins de 45 jours et tu as déjà 1500 posts !!!!!!!!!! :mouais:



45 jours ? Dis-moi, poildep, tu serais pas coincé en Irak depuis tout ce temps, par hasard ? Ca expliquerait pourquoi tu as autant de temps devant toi pour poster.



(ok, je sors)


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 35 posts par jour cà va vite. Surtout si on participe au T.E.R.
> Et puis les forums techniques, les forums MGZ, le bar ... pffouu on en poste des messages !


 Klair


----------



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

c'est quoi "flouder" ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il manque Golf et ses vieilles (ou ses vieux)...  :rateau:  :mouais:


il est banni avec ses 3 threads lockés


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> touchez pas a POILDEP


poildec' on dit


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

'tain, 35 posts par jour à vie !! le cauchemard des modos !!   

c'est comme le Tac'O'Tac TV, tu grattes et tu gagnes des posts à donf et à vie par les modos !! et lui il a gagné


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas avoir du talent pour tout et c'est en avoir que d'avoir du coeur mais lorsqu'en plus on a le reste...



et avec le décodeur ca donne quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et comment tu les as eu toi tes étoiles jaunes, hum ? :mouais: :rateau:



...  :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, 35 posts par jour à vie !! le cauchemard des modos !!


Oui. Mais toi, tu sors


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et avec le décodeur ca donne quoi ?


attend que ca édite


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, 35 posts par jour à vie !! le cauchemard des modos !!



Le tout est dans la continuité, j'en ai vu poster plus de 160 posts dans la journée   


 Alèm


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et avec le décodeur ca donne quoi ?



La même chose que sans


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> attend que ca édite



dites 33


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

Mais il bouge ton smilie

et moi c'est quand que je bois mes bières virtuelles


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le tout est dans la continuité, j'en ai vu poster plus de 160 posts dans la journée
> 
> 
> Alèm



remarque avec plus de 31 posts par jour, tu t'en sors pas mal  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> attend que ca édite




 mdr  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> remarque avec plus de 31 posts par jour, tu t'en sors pas mal  :mouais:


 Fallait commencer plus tôt


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn Joyeux 10000 :love:


[mode modo on] S'pece de fayo [mode modo off]


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Octobre 2004)

35 post par jour, tu vas te faire flasher poildep fait gaf


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le tout est dans la continuité, j'en ai vu poster plus de 160 posts dans la journée
> 
> 
> Alèm


 Le bon vieux temps :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> touchez pas a POILDEP


la majorité sexuelle est à 16 ans


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn Joyeux 10000 :love:
> 
> 
> [mode modo on] S'pece de fayo [mode modo off]



Merci !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et avec le décodeur ca donne quoi ?


 C'est que ça rigole plus


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui en demandes trop je crois :rateau:


 en effet, tu crois. Tu ne sais pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

C'est mal le flood Poildep   :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le bon vieux temps :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


 Je connaissais Alèm avant MacGé  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


moi si j'avais un mono-cpu comme toi je me serrais contenté de ca :


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Octobre 2004)

mais le flood c'est mal?
Mais dans le bar le flood c'est bien, c'est bien sa?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Narf©! :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi si j'avais un mono-cpu comme toi je me serrais contenté de ca :


          (j'ai plusieurs ordis mono-proc)
T'as déjà gagné 8 points disco pour demain :casse:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Octobre 2004)

flooder, flooder, ... vous n'avez que ce mot à la bouche ?


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

en tout cas j'y suis pour rien si ça floode


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais Alèm avant MacGé  :love:



ah bon, c'est une référence ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas j'y suis pour rien si ça floode



ah ben te voilà toi...      

non mais


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, c'est une référence ?


 Faut croire que oui :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas j'y suis pour rien si ça floode


 T'es sûr de ça? :love:


----------



## ficelle (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais Alèm avant MacGé  :love:



et maintenant... tu parles avec l'au dela  

j'vais essayer....

alèm, si tu m'entends... tappe trois coups.... j'ai besoin de mon sac à dos dans 2 semaines....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2004)

Perso je pense que vous l'inciter plus qu'autre chose


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Perso je pense que vous l'inciter plus qu'autre chose


 Looool, tu floods autant que lui  :rateau:


PS: kikoo ficelle


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr de ça? :love:


 Je ne suis que le pretexte innocent. J'ai rien demandé. Je ne fais que passer.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Looool, tu floods autant que lui  :rateau:
> 
> 
> PS: kikoo ficelle



Parce qu'on m'y incite tout comme poildep


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis que le pretexte innocent. J'ai rien demandé. Je ne fais que passer.


 Narf©! :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf©! :love:


 quoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis que le pretexte innocent. J'ai rien demandé. Je ne fais que passer.


 Tu repasse souvent quand-même


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu repasse souvent quand-même


 non, jamais en fait. Mes tenues vestimentaires sont plutôt négligée.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2004)

Moi plus tard quand je serai grand je veux être poildep ...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi plus tard quand je serai grand je veux être poildep ...



Moi je ne pourrai jamais, je n'ai pas les oreilles décollées...     :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Je sens comme une tension dans ce fil...


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je sens comme une tension dans ce fil...


 c'est pour ça que tu te poses dessus si délicatement ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que tu te poses dessus si délicatement ?



Que veux-tu ? J'ai bien du mal à renoncer au beau spectacle de l'humanité en marche... Ou quand l'oisiveté dresse les êtres les uns contre les autres. :mouais:


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu ? J'ai bien du mal à renoncer au beau spectacle de l'humanité en marche... Ou quand l'oisiveté dresse les êtres les uns contre les autres. :mouais:








excusez moi  :rose:


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi  :rose:



Pas de mal. Une petite Vichy pour faire passer le goût ?  :rateau:


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas de mal. Une petite Vichy pour faire passer le goût ?  :rateau:



avec plaisir    

(P.S. : tu n'aimes pas mon nouvel avatar on dirait ?)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi  :rose:



Dis-toi bien que, si j'ai tort, mon message ne devrait pas te provoquer ce type de réaction.


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi bien que, si j'ai tort, mon message ne devrait pas te provoquer ce type de réaction.



c'est pas le fond, c'est la forme qui me porvoque ça !
c'est le vomis, ce n'est pas la régurgitation qui est salle et repoussante, c'est l'énorme jet que tu prends sur les pompes !!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> (P.S. : tu n'aimes pas mon nouvel avatar on dirait ?)



C'est le poisson de vendredi dernier qui n'était pas frais ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le fond, c'est la forme qui me porvoque ça !



La forme est délibérément provocante et hautaine, j'en conviens. J'ai dû penser que cela pourrait servir, puisque la douceur prête hélas à sourire... J'ai encore, Dieu merci, de ces élans naïfs.  

P.S. : Le premier qui poste un smiley "Sleep" aura un bon point pour son sens de la justesse et de l'à-propos.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

:modo: ca serait plutot celui ci qui me viendrait à l'esprit à la lecture de cette page (j'attaque la page 3 maintenant :rateau: )


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La forme est délibérément provocante et hautaine, j'en conviens. J'ai dû penser que cela pourrait servir, puisque la douceur prête hélas à sourire... J'ai encore, Dieu merci, de ces élans naïfs.
> 
> P.S. : Le premier qui poste un smiley "Sleep" aura un bon point pour son sens de la justesse et de l'à-propos.



 :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :modo: ca serait plutot celui ci qui me viendrait à l'esprit à la lecture de cette page (j'attaque la page 3 maintenant :rateau: )



J'aime assez celui-ci aussi...  :hosto:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :modo: ca serait plutot celui ci qui me viendrait à l'esprit à la lecture de cette page (j'attaque la page 3 maintenant :rateau: )


 tu fermes quand tu veux...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu fermes quand tu veux...



Tu sors quand tu veux ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en effet, tu crois. Tu ne sais pas.



Perdu :rateau: je constate 



			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> mais le flood c'est mal?
> Mais dans le bar le flood c'est bien, c'est bien sa?



pas tout à fait non. Disons qu'il existe une sorte de norme, et que selon celle-ci il est socialement bien vu (par une part importante de membres) au bar (par rapport à d'autres forums) d'avoir une propension au flood. Maintenant, certains nouveaux l'ont appris à leur dépend celà n'est pas toujours le cas.
Bref, poster des messages légers, peu utiles (je vous recommande la lecture d'un sujet de thebig "postons peu, mais utile" pour mieux comprendre) oui, mais dans une certaine mesure. Le problème semble être que depuis quelques temps certains ne percoivent pas cette limite et c''est ce que fait remarquer, avec une certaine ironie je pense, Touba.

Et puis, il n'y a pas que le bar hein 
Allez donc poster dans les forums du Golf persique, vous allez voir, ca va vous plaire


----------

